# Mistreated GTO's



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Today my wife and I were out running errands when we came upon a Phantom Black 04 GTO just like mine. The rear bumper had scuffs all over it and he had a few dents in the quarter panel and a huge one in the hood. It made me so pissed off that I wanted to flag him over and start yelling at him.  My wife had to calm me down by telling me to breathe deep. I don't know if its just me or has anyone else experienced this and if so, were you totally pissed or am I just an anal idiot...:shutme


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I havent even seen another goat with as much as a smudge on the door. If I saw that, I think I might have puked! People like that should not be allowed to own this fine automobile! my $.02


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I've seen a car like you described above. It's a phantom black 04 and it is always dirty (from a dirt road--which I guess he lives on) and then he put Harley Davidson badges on the fenders to replace the GTO ones--WTF!


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I saw an 04 yellow Jacket with a *shiver* U-Haul trailer hitch on the back.:willy: Why? for the love of God would you tow with a GTO?!?!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I have an o4 GTO.
It is the only car I own.
It is clean maybe 6 days a month eventhough it lives in a garage.
It has a dent in the right front quarter panel thanks to some person at a hockey game trying to occupy space I was allready parked in.
The plastic panel on the trunk just above the license plate is broken thanks to some nice person at a supermarket.
Do I deserve to own this car? YES. 
If you do not like any of this send me money to cover the repairs and a rental car and the time I will miss from work. 
Other wise life happens in ways you have no control over and your being negative about someone else whom you do not know or their circumstances is just lame.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

GOT A 05, STILL POEPLE TELL ME HOW CLEAN I KEEP IT:cool , AND FOR DOSE THAT DONT TREAT GOATS THE RIGHT WAY:shutme


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Do it show where ya live? I'm tellin ys livin down wind from Chicago/gary dont help none either. SO THERE


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I've seen a couple of goats with some damage. I've accumulated some scratches from inconsiderate A-holes, but no dents yet. I get so pissed when I find damage on my cars that I want to break some bones.  

Don't assume the owners are responsible for these battle scars. There are folks that don't give a crap about anyone else's property.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

There is a guy in my apt. complex who also has a '04 Phantom Black M6. I have NEVER seen this car clean. It looks like he uses it like it's a Saturn or something. I like to park next to him when mine is sparkling clean.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Worked on a red 05 that had a sh!tload of dog hair matted to a heavily armor-alled interior. GROSS!!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Sh!t happens. As long as you keep your scuffed up, dented GTO clean, inside and out, I'm happy. :cheers


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Honestly, if the only thing you have to worry about is another person's dirty vehicle, I'll happily trade for your simple life.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Why is yo stuff all dented and dinged up ? Dont ya have Auto Insurance ??? If you can't afford to insure it you can't afford to own it... just my .03 cent's


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a Geo Metro that was a company car. I drove more than Groucho, averaging about 1500 miles a week. It got waxed several times per year. It was always clean and dent and scratch free. I just don't understand why people don't take care of something as expensive as a car. Even a cheap thing like a Geo. Really people judge you by how you look. Part of that is the appearance of your clothes and your car. You never get a second chance to make a first impression.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I drove my GTO all through the Indiana Winter. I looked pretty bad with the salt, and grime on the paint this winter, but now that it has warmed up, I washed it and Zaino'd. It looks like new again. My GTO is my daily driver, so I do drive it in the snow.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

My goat is my daily driver too...it's getting to be pollen season down here so I wash her at least once a week, wax every two weeks, and heavy detail once a month (I'm a little [email protected]!)...I can't stand the sight of a beautiful car that isn't properly taken care of! It is a serious pet peave of mine!


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I've only seen a few goats around town--almost all 04s. One was kind of banged up on one side, but I don't know the circumstances.

I avoided purchasing a black goat myself because my previous car (black) would never look clean. I'd wash it, and it would look pretty, then within 1-3 days it would be back to looking like I hadn't washed it. And when it looked dirty, it looked *dirty*. So pretty much, unless you had seen my Camaro on wash day, people probably thought I never washed it. 

As to body damage--one thing to consider is that some people's insurance will increase if they use it to cover damage. Also, I know one person who made insurance claims every time his truck got a door ding or paintchip, and his insurance company ended up cancelling his policy for too many claims. So there may be circumstances about that damage you see. 

At the same time, I don't like to see nice cars given to those who don't appreciate them--ie, some rich parents buying a nice car for their kid, who then abuses the heck out of it, etc.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey its Sunday, I'm at work.....again. Guess I cant do a detail today.
Too bad I dont live in Fla or Ca or somewhere where it is warmer than 40 degrees as a high for the day.
Insurance, yes I ahve lots of it and at a reasonable rate. Too bad parking lot damage falls under the higher deductable portion of anyones policy. That and a claim is a claim, there goes a ten year no claim deduction to my premium.
Ltes see new wheels, tires and Konis for the comming autocross season or body work? The dents stay for a while.
Your first impression? Don't care for a number of reasons.
Don't judge a book by its cover.
Judge ye not least ye be judged.
Something about throwing the first stone.
I'm over 50 and have figured out how meaningless first impression are over time.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Don said:


> Hey its Sunday, I'm at work.....again. Guess I cant do a detail today.
> Too bad I dont live in Fla or Ca or somewhere where it is warmer than 40 degrees as a high for the day.
> Insurance, yes I ahve lots of it and at a reasonable rate. Too bad parking lot damage falls under the higher deductable portion of anyones policy. That and a claim is a claim, there goes a ten year no claim deduction to my premium.
> Ltes see new wheels, tires and Konis for the comming autocross season or body work? The dents stay for a while.
> ...


Now, some one in your case, I can understand....but I live in a climate that there really is no reason to be driving around in an unkept car. To me, the GTO is a work of art and should be treated as such. Like I said, my GTO is my daily drive...it goes through all of the same conditions as other vehilces in FL but if you care for your vehicle properly, it should stay new looking for the life of the car. You live in an unforgiving climate (I have friends who live in South Bend and visit often) and I can see how it can be VERY difficult to keep your car looking new. Not only do you have snow, ice, different season, but even your roads are different. Dodging deer, trees, hilly terrain...all of that plus the summer weather can reek havic on your car...

No one is judging you...I understand. I just don't understand those that have these cars in the same state that I live in that don't keep up there vehicle.


BTW...I'm at work too...


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

GOATGIRL said:


> Now, some one in your case, I can understand....but I live in a climate that there really is no reason to be driving around in an unkept car. To me, the GTO is a work of art and should be treated as such. Like I said, my GTO is my daily drive...it goes through all of the same conditions as other vehilces in FL but if you care for your vehicle properly, it should stay new looking for the life of the car. You live in an unforgiving climate (I have friends who live in South Bend and visit often) and I can see how it can be VERY difficult to keep your car looking new. Not only do you have snow, ice, different season, but even your roads are different. Dodging deer, trees, hilly terrain...all of that plus the summer weather can reek havic on your car...
> 
> No one is judging you...I understand. I just don't understand those that have these cars in the same state that I live in that don't keep up there vehicle.
> 
> ...


 
:agree I live in maryland I have snow ice etc. I just try to take good care of my car. I avoid parking near people who don't care about their cars.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Your origional post suggest that without knowing anything about me or my circumstances you would yell at me and others would like to break my bones.
You may have more time to certain things than I do but I do care about my car. 
The tenor of your opening statement in this thread suggests to me that there is a heart attack in your future. There are many things in life that we have no control over. Anger and violence do nothing to fix anything, they just add more damage, in this case your own well being.
Remember you are what you eat. If you feed on anger that is what you will be.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

There are lazy sloths all over the place. People who aren't proactive, treat themselves and their cars like crap, let their kids run wild, leave Christmas lights up year round, let their house turn into a peeling paint weed infested dump. I don't have the time or bandwidth to worry about them. Live and let live.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I lived in Pittsburgh Pa most of my life. They use Cinders for traction during winter. For those of you that don't know what cinders are, they take the slag from the mills and throw it on the road. There were times I couldn't wash my car for months on end because it didn't get above freezing. That is still not an excuse for not taking care of a car. When it turned nice I would wash the car, use a cleaner to strip the paint, touch it up, then use a good wax on it. Then I would pull the wheels and clean the suspension pieces and the brakes, plus wipe down the wheel wells and the wheels. I would then climb under the car and use a product called "pigs spit", that Harley guys use, to clean the underneath of my car. This got all the road grime and salt off it. 

Here in Florida I clean my engine bay once a month, I wash the car to keep it looking clean, and still pull the wheels and clean the brake pieces, suspension and wheels. that is just part of owning a nice car. 

IMO if you don't maintain the finish of the car you might as well buy a Cobalt or Civic and just drive the heck out of it.

As for dents and dings, I've never really gotten many. I park in safe areas, not worrying about being closest to the door. I also fix the dents and dings that do happen to my vehicles and maintain the appearance. 

I'm 40, and while slightly overweight, I'm in good shape. While what other people think about me doesn't matter like it did 20 years ago, I still want my house, my car and myself to look respectable. I do what it takes to maintain myself, my yard and house and my car and truck. That's just a matter of personal pride. 

Like BA said, I don't worry about others, but do take care of myself for me.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> I lived in Pittsburgh Pa most of my life. They use Cinders for traction during winter. For those of you that don't know what cinders are, they take the slag from the mills and throw it on the road. There were times I couldn't wash my car for months on end because it didn't get above freezing. That is still not an excuse for not taking care of a car. When it turned nice I would wash the car, use a cleaner to strip the paint, touch it up, then use a good wax on it. Then I would pull the wheels and clean the suspension pieces and the brakes, plus wipe down the wheel wells and the wheels. I would then climb under the car and use a product called "pigs spit", that Harley guys use, to clean the underneath of my car. This got all the road grime and salt off it.
> 
> Here in Florida I clean my engine bay once a month, I wash the car to keep it looking clean, and still pull the wheels and clean the brake pieces, suspension and wheels. that is just part of owning a nice car.
> 
> ...


:agree I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Keeping your ride clean is one thing. But when others don't give a damn about your car, you've got no control over that. I ALWAYS park in areas that are away from the front of stores, preferably away from any other vehicles. Yet, there are people who are:curious and get a little too close to the very fragile black paint, or, are being malicious. Don, you misunderstood my "breaking of bones" comment. That was aimed at the people I just described. One thing's for sure, I'll never own another black car. They look real nice, but way too much work for me. More power to those that love'em. :cheers


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> My goat is my daily driver too...it's getting to be pollen season down here so I wash her at least once a week, wax every two weeks, and heavy detail once a month (I'm a little [email protected]!)...I can't stand the sight of a beautiful car that isn't properly taken care of! It is a serious pet peave of mine!


I'm like you also Goatgirl. My car gets Washed once a week during the summer. Waxed every two weeks also detailed once a month also. However during the rainy season here in FL, when it rains every day, I end up washing my car twice a week.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm sorry I misunderstood you. I like most of the posters here put as much time, momey, and energy as I can into my GTO. There are times though when it doesn't seem that is enough. I did state that my car gets washed every couple of weeks in the winter even though 2 or 3 days later it needs it again. I did not state that my drivers side floor mat has been in my shower three times at least to keep the road salt from ruining it. Even now water beads up on it because last October I spent two weekends applying several coats of wax. The car is kept in a garage at extra expense to me to protect it as much as possible. I also have a duster that I use most days in the summer to keep the dust off. This I bought when I had a black pickup truck and lived in Idaho. This is the second black car I've had and it does take a lot of effort. However there are days when both inside and outside my car is a mess, it doesn't mean I dont care.
In a couple of weeks it will get the fergyflyer treatment. Hopefully the dealer will someday get the right front marker light the suicidal dog broke. I intend to pull the plastic trunk lid piece and fix it as well as remove the red arrow and 5.7 emblems. It will get new summer tires and new aftermarket wheels too. The dent will just have to wait a while longer.
I guess my point throughout this thread is not to be too judgemental as other people in other places or living lives different than yours are most likely as worthy of being on the planet as you are. (not you specifically) Am I angry at those who did damagee to my car? Not really because it does me no good. Maybe the person who ran their cart into my trunk gets beaten by their spouse every night. Who knows.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I lived in Pittsburgh Pa most of my life. They use Cinders for traction during winter.


You know, I never knew what in the hell that black gravely stuff was on the side and in the medians of the Burgh's roads. It's there all year round. I though it was gravel or something -- but your explanation makes perfect sense. One of life's mysterys solved (at least for me). Thanks.

BTW, it's amazing how much better cars are now than 30-40 years ago. Watched the French Connection the other day. It was filmed in like 1970 or 1971. Geez, Louise -- you didn't see ANY cars more than 5 years old -- and a lot of them were rusted out salt bombs. Amazing how well today's cars stand up vs. the old ones.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw a red 05 at Lowes a few weeks ago and it was missing a center cap,I actually waited untill the owner came out and told him about it....he just looked at me like I was crazy


----------



## joseph_559 (Mar 28, 2006)

*true*

i seen a 04 red gto all scuffed up it had no hood on i was so close from stoping him that me and my dad got pulled over for stalking


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

This is for the comments about kids with nice cars!

I was one of those spoiled little brats a number of years ago, I drove a '71 Firebird when I was in HS in the 70's. Back then we really did not get NEW cars but if you had a really nice car you were spoiled.

I had a really nice car and I had to wash it every weekend and once a month I had to wax the car and take the chomed slotted mags off and clean them, as well. If this did not happen I did not drive the car. I had no excuse not to do it either, my Dad had Parts Store, Mechanic and Machine Shop. I was taught how to change my tires with and without an impact wrench. So I became anal about taking care of my car!!!

More parents should be like this, if the kid can drive the car, they ought to be able to take care of the car.

My husband and I both are anal about our GTO. We live in Illinois, it gets washed every weekend. No matter the Temp outside, we've had people drive by the house while we're washing it in 30 degree weather and got some really strange looks!!! Who cares!! Our car, and OUR money payin' for it.

Here's to being anal!! :cheers 

And I'm not slamin' anyone here, It's just how I feel about my car!

Monica


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> if the kid can drive the car, they ought to be able to take care of the car.


:agree


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, I guess we know how to get DON going don't we.:rofl:


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> This is for the comments about kids with nice cars!
> 
> I was one of those spoiled little brats a number of years ago, I drove a '71 Firebird when I was in HS in the 70's. Back then we really did not get NEW cars but if you had a really nice car you were spoiled.
> 
> ...


I wish I could get my daughter to do some of those things; she just looks at me like I'm krazy.

P.S. What was your dads secret?????


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

MLegere said:


> I wish I could get my daughter to do some of those things; she just looks at me like I'm krazy.
> 
> P.S. What was your dads secret?????





> *From gto_lady04:* I had a really nice car and I had to wash it every weekend and once a month I had to wax the car and take the chomed slotted mags off and clean them, as well. *If this did not happen I did not drive the car.*


And I am serious, if I did not do the wash once a week and the wax and rim cleaning once a month, he would take the keys and he was serious. I never doubted it for a minute!!!

This was the car I had, pretty nice for a 16 year old!! :cool 
Wish I had digital camera back then!!:lol: 

Actually I wish I still had the car, I miss that car more than you know!!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> I saw an 04 yellow Jacket with a *shiver* U-Haul trailer hitch on the back.:willy: Why? for the love of God would you tow with a GTO?!?!



because it can two 3500 lbs, the cars even come w/ a hitch option in AU


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*just drive*

I have dents and scratches in the poor quality paint that are not because of carelessness on my part. First week i had the car, I got a door-ding at work. I always try to park away from people but that is not always possible. If was to worry about it too much I would never take my car anywhere. I love to drive this car and no it is not the same as driving a cheap car. Several of you have said it your are not going to treat the GTO like gold might as well be driving something else. How stupid is that, did you drive something else and have the same experience? I bought my car to drive not look at and tell everyone about. If you want to keep your car parked in your driveway and just polish it everyday send me your engine and I'll send you a 4 cylinder to move it in and out of the garage.

By the way, I am a young widower raising a 5 year old son by myself. I have a house to maintain, a good job and am trying to date so that I will eventually have another family. Sorry that not everyone has the time or money to keep their cars in prestine condition, but that does not mean they should be denied the pleasures of driving a GTO. Life goes on, cars get dirty and the sun will rise tomorrow. So be happy with what you have and be considerate of others trying to find their own happiness. 

And if anyone lives nearby and wants to wash and wax my car I will not protest.:cheers


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Right on Mumra, Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> Right on Mumra, Keep up the great work!


+1:cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting how our self-esteem gets caught up in our cars. Many of us live through our cars. They become outward shows of who we wish we were or hope we are. A thing becomes a part of our being. Happens a lot. Ever seen a person and their dog?? I have a boxer. Live your life as you like, the only one you have to truly look at is the one in the mirror.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

mumrah said:


> By the way, I am a young widower raising a 5 year old son by myself. I have a house to maintain, a good job and am trying to date so that I will eventually have another family. Sorry that not everyone has the time or money to keep their cars in prestine condition, but that does not mean they should be denied the pleasures of driving a GTO. Life goes on, cars get dirty and the sun will rise tomorrow. So be happy with what you have and be considerate of others trying to find their own happiness.


I know exactly how you feel as I am raising two kids on my own as well (8 y/o boy and 9 y/o girl)... However, I still, at least, run her through a car wash about twice a week to keep her looking clean. I don't always have time to hand wash and wax, but I don't want my black beauty to be yellow (pollen). I would get the kids to do it occasionally, but I'm afraid they may scratch her, lol...


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Don said:


> I have an o4 GTO.
> It is the only car I own.
> It is clean maybe 6 days a month eventhough it lives in a garage.
> It has a dent in the right front quarter panel thanks to some person at a hockey game trying to occupy space I was allready parked in.
> ...


LOL......I can understand your situation. I have had some damage to my GTO, but I have had it fixed. It was beyond my control by the way...as yours was. So my question/comment is......if you can afford to buy this car in the first place.........how in the hell can you NOT afford to have possible damage fixed? $hit happens....deal with it!! You have to be prepared to deal with it, and PAY for it!!! No one is going to send you money. If your "circumstances" are that severe, then you should not have purchased this car. Go and buy a ricer or something dude. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i have read most of this post and must admit one would say i'd fall under that "guilty" catagory. my goat an 06 bought about 6 months ago has only been washed about 4 times. usually when i get fed up with having mud everywhere. i work in an area that's extremely dusty so the dust sticks to the clean car very easily and i'm not about to waste my life washing a car every other day. maybe one would say i don't deserve to own a goat and i'd say come buy it from me. i've been looking at the mileage various people have put on their cars. in my 6 months of owning it i think i've put more miles on it than many others have. a friend of mine has an 04 with only 8500 miles. the car does quite well in off road situations i must say. i can't say i know too many of the awd freaks that would take theirs in the places i have taken mine. i bought the car to drive it til the wheels fell off and then put them back on and drive again until the wheels could no longer be put back on and then buy one of these "low mileage garage queens" and do it all over again. i have one weird dent on the passenger's side that probably is parking lot damage but to me it's not serious enough to warrant "fixing" and no one ever notices it unless i point it out. i have holes in the front bumper where the front license plate holder was removed but i didn't see 5 quarter inch holes being repaired being worth 250 bucks. i think i can spend that 250 bucks on something more worth while like 75% of the l92 head set.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Salt, ice, snow, dirt..... all the MORE reason to keep your car clean, no? Wouldn't it be better to not have to repaint/refinish prematurely? At least run through a carwash, it only takes a few min!

Let's see, purchase Goat, check. Small gas tank, check. Not-so-great gas mileage, check. Frequent gas station visits, check. GO TO THE CAR WASH!!

Dents and dings: you leave one, you will leave two, then three, then four.... and if all of us here did the same thing, you will be pissed about your car's (even) poor(er) resale value and you will not enjoy the educated discussions on this forum.

How many dented 350Zs do you see? and there's more of them out there....


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Who cares what other people's cars look like,
I have seen beat up BMWs, Mercedes, Crovettes, etc.
It's their money and their cars.
I couldn't care less.


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont understand people that let their car door hit another car. I myself always make sure that i dont ding another vehicle even if i'm parked next to a beater. Well saturday i went to the local lowes, and low and behold a scuff on the rear bumper facia. I couldnt believe it i've only had my GTO 2 weeks. The second i got home i broke out the buffer and some wax, and thankfully you can only see it if you look close. People never cease to amaze me with their lack of respect for other peoples property.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

You said it, old school... no respect for ppl's property! I had 2 door dings within the first 6 months of ownership. 99% of the time, I park out of the way, unless there's a downpour or real cold, so I got dinged during the remaining 1%! Unreal.

Then there's the ever-shrinking parking spaces so they can cram more ppl into the stores, and the growing trend of loose shopping carts. What happened to the days when stores actually tried to lower their insurance premiums?

Mother Nature also had to chime in: I got a ding from an apple tree at the local golf course, right on the hood scoop!

Accidents happen, but there's just no sense of responsibility anymore.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

PatrickNJ, how many of those beaters were 04 or newer?

It is their cars and their money, but this is investment advice. When your GTO looks worse than 90% of the GTOs out there, ppl will tell you, just like when the house next door looks like a slum and you can't move, you speak up. Some comments are judgments, some are not, but it is still good advice.

I do have to commend you on proper grammar, though. Too many ppl say "I could care less"....


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I took care of mine, kept it clean. Shown plenty of scratches though, also the black was coming off my drivers seat.

After all the problems with it I didnt take care of it, treated it like a disposable car after I gave up on getting it fixed. Last time I cleaned it was when I tried to sell it


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

NoToDoD, I understand what you are saying but some people buy these nice cars (not just the GTO) just to get from point A to B and once in a while they will wash it. It is obviously good advice to take care of your vehicle and keep it clean especially during the winter months. 
But you can give the best advice to people and they won’t listen.
There are some people live like slobs; they are unorganized, dirty, and disrespectful. Sadly it will never change.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

At some point it seems that time is the major stumbeling block for some of us.
My car is at the body shop for a third time as it has been hit again (See earlier posts be me.) I am getting to the point where keeping this car up is costing more in time than I am willing to spend. Every time it goes in for omething it is a major pain. This last time a guy decided not to turn left so turned right right into the side of my GTO. It did $1800.00 damage. He had insurance so the damage is covered as well as a rental but all my time away from work is not.
This car has also been to the dealership 4 times for water sloshing around in the rocker pannel on the drivers side. It still happens and I don't really feel like screwing with it any more. It is hard for me to convince myself to put a lot of effort into this car at this point beyond what happens at the car wash.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.clevelandpickapart.com/gtos.htm
I guess mine looks better than I thought.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Don said:


> http://www.clevelandpickapart.com/gtos.htm
> I guess mine looks better than I thought.


I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

I am fortunate enough to have my GTO as a toy. It's never seen rain or dirty roads. I have an 05 Chevy as my daily driver that I try and keep clean and waxed. Some peoiple can't afford more than one car or a garage . Also, not everyone shares the idea that a car should be pampered...I say if you buy it, you can treat it the way you want, it's not a reflection on all the other people who have a car like it. just my opinion.


----------



## NMOne (Aug 6, 2006)

joseph_559 said:


> i seen a 04 red gto all scuffed up it had no hood on i was so close from stoping him that me and my dad got pulled over for stalking


You are an idiot.

For the other posters - I've seen plenty of nice cars with scratches, dings, etc. Do I feel like giving the owner a piece of my mind or talking to them about the state of their car? No. It's their lives, their car, their money. Let them be. Do some people deserve nice cars? No. But they have them and nothing is going to change that. If you see another car like yours in sad shape, let it go but take some pride in the fact that you are willing to expend the effort and money to keep your car looking like a winner. I used to be like some of you - washing and cleaning the car every weekend. Things changed for me though. I took on a new job, new schedule, everything. I still keep my car and truck clean because I've worked hard for them, but there are more important things to worry about.

Another point to consider in regards to talking to another owner about keeping up their car, following them, etc - How do you know that the owner isn't slightly unhinged? Are you 100% sure that they won't think you're a carjacker or other criminal type and shoot you? You may feel that you're upholding a value or an image of the GTO (insert other car here if necessary) community, but it may cost you your life.

My thoughts. Stop stalking other drivers please.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife tells me I need therapy because of how anal I am w/my vehicles... but if I see another GTO, Durango R/T or T/A thats in rough shape, I just shake my head and go on with my life. Years from now your gonna be out cruizin' around in your well maintained vehicle and your gonna see one of these cars or trucks for sale at a garage sale for $50 bucks, and your going to smile and drive on by... just my opinion....


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Don said:


> I'm sorry I misunderstood you. I like most of the posters here put as much time, momey, and energy as I can into my GTO. There are times though when it doesn't seem that is enough. I did state that my car gets washed every couple of weeks in the winter even though 2 or 3 days later it needs it again. I did not state that my drivers side floor mat has been in my shower three times at least to keep the road salt from ruining it. Even now water beads up on it because last October I spent two weekends applying several coats of wax. The car is kept in a garage at extra expense to me to protect it as much as possible. I also have a duster that I use most days in the summer to keep the dust off. This I bought when I had a black pickup truck and lived in Idaho. This is the second black car I've had and it does take a lot of effort. However there are days when both inside and outside my car is a mess, it doesn't mean I dont care.
> In a couple of weeks it will get the fergyflyer treatment. Hopefully the dealer will someday get the right front marker light the suicidal dog broke. I intend to pull the plastic trunk lid piece and fix it as well as remove the red arrow and 5.7 emblems. It will get new summer tires and new aftermarket wheels too. The dent will just have to wait a while longer.
> I guess my point throughout this thread is not to be too judgemental as other people in other places or living lives different than yours are most likely as worthy of being on the planet as you are. (not you specifically) Am I angry at those who did damagee to my car? Not really because it does me no good. Maybe the person who ran their cart into my trunk gets beaten by their spouse every night. Who knows.


If you looking for some good tires check these out *Sumitomo HTR Z II* (Ultra High Performance Summer) look for them on tire rack .com or go to youre local shop


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess I will weigh in on this thread too. Good grief, I am the big 60 and I love my GTO. IT has been a dream to own one, now that I do, I count it a privilege of ownership. That in itself necessitates a level of care one does not give just any car. To each his own, but it is not because of age, merely attitude. To each his own. I am tired, I can't write any more, I thi....n...k I will.....snore, snore


----------

